# Lamancha breed skin flaking. Dandruff.



## corabear (Aug 2, 2014)

It's going on 3months since I brought home my little herd (1 2yr lamancha "jean"in milk with her 2 boys, and an alpine doeling "Cora"). Jean had flaky skin when I got her in May. It seems to be radiating from the back of her neck where she's been treated with cydectin, and I thought I was a result of her collar. Without the collar, the issue still persists.
I then brought home a another lamancha in milk aged six. Same flaking but a little more noticeable.
I live in an area of California that's intensely hot at the moment. I just wonder why despite the temperature, and grooming my two milking lamanchas have skin issues. Is there a mineral deficiency related to skin flaking and lamancha does in milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they get a good loose mineral? Have you checked well for lice? What exactly do you feed them?


----------



## GarnetHillDairyGoats (Aug 1, 2014)

You should check for lice and mites. But for dandruff we find that using apple cider vinegar is very helpful. We rinse them, use baby shampoo, rinse, apple cider vinegar, then a final rinse. Hope this helps!


----------



## corabear (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! I treat them regularly with cydectin for lice and mites but I don't know how to check if they're present despite the medication. Why would only two goats have dandruff and not the other three? They're fed alfalfa hay but mostly they browse around the farm on all organic roughage. They're also eating a pelleted sweet grain called stock and stable while they're on the stand. No loose minerals yet :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is your problem. They are mineral deficient. You really need a good loose mineral out free choice. Probably some copper and zinc especially. You can put wheat germ oil on their grain to help with skin and coat but the really do need minerals.


----------



## corabear (Aug 2, 2014)

Ksalvagno, thank you for prompt responses! Can you recommend a particular type/brand of loose mineral? I could order it online but I'm pretty sure my local feed store can order it for me and get a better price from them rather than direct shipping to my address.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8, Manna Pro Goat Mineral, Cargill Right Now Onyx Cattle Mineral are just a few of the good minerals out there.


----------



## corabear (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you so much! So kind of you to help. I'll have many more questions down the road, I'm sure, and finding this forum has so far been a gem!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Loose minierals will help ...also....since weather is heating up it may help to give them a hair cut as well...we shave ours down and find beautful new hait trying to come through...add fat to their diet will help with condition as well....wheat germ oil, olive or coconut oil all are liked by goats and can add a bit of sheen to the coat as well...I also like to miux flax seed, wheat germ and coconut oil and feed about 1-2 table spoons to them..they eat it right off the spoon!! ..

I would also back off ont he worming..its better to worm only as needed, indicated by fecal or poor condition of the animal...if you can..I would take a sample poop from each and have a fecal done to get a good read of what might be going on there...if prices prevent this..then do a group scoop..at least least a feel how the herd is doing...Cydectin does not kill lice and mites if I remember correct..

best wishes! and Welcome to goat spot


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have this problem ever year and every year it is just dry skin. I have checked mine for lice, mites and everything under the sun. 
Mine get a good loose mineral and sea Kelp and BOSS and some even get Healthy coat added to their grain or given my a syringe to help with it and there is NOTHING I can do to get rid of it.

My vet said it is just like us humans, some have dryer skin then others. Mine are a lot better right now because we are getting so much rain and it is humid and their are looking a lot better. 

I say just comb them out well give BOSS and YES a good loose mineral is VERY important.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I would feed BOSS. Dry skin is from not having enough oil in feed. But could be a vitamin problem also.


----------



## corabear (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks cybercat!


----------

